# HDMI handshake with keystone wall adapters



## avidedtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Good day everyone,

I'm having an HDMI PS3 to Anthem MRX300 to Epson 8500UB handshaking issue when connected to our in-wall HDMI keystone adapter. No issues with my Channel Master CM7400to Anthem MRX300 to Epson 8500UB

Bypassing the output keystone all together does the trick, however, the handshaking process is not perfect.

HDMI cables have been swapped/replaced from the input end. On the Output side I'm using Dayton 25ft Flat from PartsExpress.

Any suggestions? Cable Replacing? 

Thx

JR


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this figured out Ju? I hate handshake issues as they are probably one of the more difficult things to diagnose. It does sound like you are attacking the problem correctly though.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure you checked that the wiring thru the keystone adapter is correct, no pins reversed, right?

Other than that, it could be that you are on the ragged edge of getting enough signal for the handshake and that adding the keystone jack put you out of range. Different components can put out different voltage levels; perhaphs the PS3 output is low. Do you have a HDMI extender that you can put in line?


----------



## avidedtr (Mar 9, 2012)

For the sake of making sure its not the HDMI cables. I ordered different 25'rs from monoprice.
As far as I know my connections are correct. :hissyfit: thx everyone.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Monoprice's 24AWG HDMI cables work well for longer runs.


----------



## avidedtr (Mar 9, 2012)

That IS what was ordered.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have a marginal connection. 25ft can be problematic with some connections. Try a different cable and eliminate extra connections. Wall connectors add a very small amount of loss at best, and can be intermittent even in a system with otherwise solid links.


----------



## EGuru (Jun 11, 2012)

avidedtr said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I'm having an HDMI PS3 to Anthem MRX300 to Epson 8500UB handshaking issue when connected to our in-wall HDMI keystone adapter. No issues with my Channel Master CM7400to Anthem MRX300 to Epson 8500UB
> 
> ...


May I assume that your ChannelMaster is outputting 720P but you are outputting 1080P from your PS3?
The HDCP handshaking or marginal cable issues typically occur at higher resolutions and refresh rates.

I am not familiar with the PS3 but had a similar issue between my pc and my Epson 6010.
Try reducing the frame rate to 24Hz progressive instead of 60Hz and see if that solves it.


----------

